

Http://getpopcornti.me/ - edwinvlieg


======
mkaakoua
How I stay calm, by people with very stressful jobs (theguardian.com) 21
points by yiedyie 2 hours ago | 9 comments

------
mkaakoua
Buttercoin – US-based Bitcoin exchange (buttercoin.com

